# InstallShield Wizard Interrupted!



## sbhunt (Jun 9, 2001)

OS: Win98

I recently purchased a Logitech QuickCam Express. While trying to install the necessary software, The InstallShield Wizard started goofing up. At first, I thought the problem may be with the web cam. However, none of the software has been added to my pc...and I have also tried to install software for a new cdrw drive...and again...no luck. 

When trying to install the quickcam I recieved the following message:

InstallShield Wizard Interrupted

The wizard was interrupted before Logitech QuickCam could be completely installed.

Your system has not been modified. To complete installation at another time, please run setup again.

I went to MS.com and updated my installshield to v2.0...and I'm continuing to have the same problem.

Someone please help me! I'm considering reformatting my HD, but I don't want to do that until I can back up my files with the cdrw drive.

Oh, I've also tried configuring my startup....unchecking almost everything...and rebooting...and that didnt work either.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Have you thought about emptying the entire contents of your C:\Windows\Temp folder?

Also do a search for a Wininit._ini_ file.

If you find it, delete it.

Now try the install again.


----------



## sbhunt (Jun 9, 2001)

Okay....Deleted all the files in C:/windows/temp.
Still won't work. And I scanned for wininit.ini and that file was not found.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

You might try copying the contents of the CD to your drive and install from there.

If no joy, try in Safe Mode.

If it won't succeed there either, it's probably time to drop their Support dept a line.


----------

